# GN subteam



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2011)

Is anyone interested in creating a TPU subteam for people active on GN?

Free-DC now supports subteams.  All you have to do is change your user name to add the team name in brackets, for example, twilyth[GN].

Free-DC will then compile stats for the subteam and it's members.  

I'm not sure how this will work in practice, but it's an interesting feature and might help get the word out about GN.

What do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Is anyone interested in creating a TPU subteam for people active on GN?
> 
> Free-DC now supports subteams.  All you have to do is change your user name to add the team name in brackets, for example, twilyth[GN].
> 
> ...



I don't really login at GN at all anymore, but what exactly is a subteam?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't really login at GN at all anymore, but what exactly is a subteam?



Honestly, I'm not completely sure, but from the blurb that was up on Free-DC (top of team page), it seems to be any sub-group of an existing team.  So you can have a team within a team and get the same kind of stats reporting for your sub-group that you get for the primary team.

Here is the blurb.





> Experimental Subteam/Division stats are now live.
> The stats system will automatically generate this data from your username if you have your subteam/division name as part of it within square brackets [] for example Bok[Hurricanes] would generate a Hurricanes subteam which I'd be part of.
> You have to change your name on the _majority_ of your projects for it to work. I'd be happy to alter it manually on those projects not producing xml any longer.
> From the teambycpid page there is a link to the subteams for that team, then links to users within the subteam etc. Lots still to do. Feel free to contact Bok in the Free-DC forums or via email/PM and check the FAQ for some more details



No one seems interested in doing it for GN, which is cool.  Maybe one of the other clubs here would want to do it though - photograpy, anime, etc.  I think it's a nice idea, especially for teams with hundreds or even thousands of members.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2011)

That would be nice dude, I'm up for it, I'll even start logging in to GN


----------

